# Roland PC-60 ColorCamm Parts?



## yunit (Jul 16, 2007)

Can anyone direct me towards a vendor that sells Roland parts? I just bought a PC-60 and the cutting blade holder broke during shipping. Thanks for the help. Pete.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

yunit said:


> Can anyone direct me towards a vendor that sells Roland parts? I just bought a PC-60 and the cutting blade holder broke during shipping. Thanks for the help. Pete.


Can you get it repaired from where you bought it?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I would contact ordway at Ordway Sign Supply - The Complete Source for Today's SignMaker. at the very bottom of the page click where it says colorcamm supplies.. then click on where it says colorcamm accessories a pdf opens up and its listed there.... so give them a call. .they are a great place to do business with..


----------



## yunit (Jul 16, 2007)

I bought it from a sign company and I am trying to get them to pay for the part.

That is not the piece that I am looking for, I have attached images of what has broken off.

Thanks,
Pete.


----------



## yunit (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## nansiedou (Sep 22, 2008)

Hope it's not too late (over a year). We get parts, such as new blades, for our Roland Color CAMM Pro PC-60 from the Roland DGA group:
Roland DGA Corporation - North and South America
Click on Printer/Cutters, and then on Supplies/Accessories, and then on Color CAMM supplies and accessories. Hope this is helpful to someone.


----------



## HBPPS (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello 
Becon Graphics has a good supply of parts for the PC-60

Cheers
Howard


----------



## creosome (Nov 8, 2010)

i'm on the same boat - i used JB weld (2 part epoxy) to re-attached the broken piece but i haven't tested it for accuracy. I've contacted Beacon and inquired about the part (part# 22805217 ***'Y,CARRIAGE PC-60) and it cost more than what i paid for the whole unit.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

This is a very old post. The only thing I would recommend is doing some online searched and see if someone is selling one you could use for parts.


----------

